#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Wind-up American DJ ST132

## DeAl

Hallo,

In mijn zoektocht naar een degelijke wind-up, maar zoals velen onder ons met een beperkt budget, heb ik de ST132 van American DJ gevonden.
Bedoeling van de wind-ups is een lichtbrug van 6 tot 8 meter driehoek truss (vb. X30D) te dragen met een totaal gewicht van ongeveer 100kg.

Gisteren ben ik de ST132 gaan bekijken: het lijkt op een kopie van Mobiltech en het ziet er héél degelijk uit, zeker in vergelijking met de Manfrotto kopie van Showtec die werkelijk aan alle kanten rammelt. Daarenboven is de ST132 tot 100kg belastbaar en gaat die tot 4m hoog. Via google blijkt de ST132 hier bij Licht en Geluid in de zomer verkocht te zijn voor EUR 207. Geen geld dus...

Maar... op die ST132 bevindt zich geen enkel keuringsbewijs, een CE markering heb ik ook niet kunnen vinden. Waarschijnlijk rechtstreeks uit China geïmporteerd zonder te voldoen aan de Europese richtlijnen/normen.

Is het misschien daarom dat deze hier niet langer te koop is?
Zijn er mensen op dit forum die gebruikservaring met de ADJ ST132 hebben?

Want als deze wind-ups hun spec's kunnen waarmaken, hebben ze wel een ongelooflijk goede prijs/kwaliteit verhouding!

Groetjes,
Alain

----------


## Airwave

Controleer de laadtabellen van prolyte ook eens zodat je je truss niet gaat overladen. Voor het statief is het geen probleem, maar de truss kan bij 8 meter max 88,9 kg dragen (dit bij belasting op verschillende punten).

Wij hebben de 2 x SP2-TA van Mobiltech op de kop kunnen tikken voor 600 eur. De statieven waren amper gebruikt, een koopje dus! Ik denk als je de 2dehands markt eens afzoekt dat je nog leuke koopjes kan tegenkomen, tenzij je liever nieuwe spullen hebt natuurlijk  :Smile:

----------


## DeAl

Even afbeelding opgezocht van SP2-TA: de ADJ ST132 is dus een exacte kopie hiervan. Ook de spec's.
Maar zoals eerder aangegeven is die ST132 blijkbaar niet gekeurd...

2de hands wind-ups zijn voor mij net zo goed, maar zelfs dan kosten ze nog wat. Die ST132 is verkrijgbaar voor EUR 172,-/stuk, dus nog goedkoper dan jouw 2de hands SP2-TA...

Wat belasting van Prolyte truss betreft: die 100 kg was eigenlijk inclusief eigen gewicht van truss gerekend. En dan nog: de 88,9 kg die jij aanhaalt, geldt voor een 4-voudige gelijkmatige verdeelde last, dus een totale belasting van bijna 356 kg en geen 88,9 kg. :Wink:

----------


## Airwave

Ik dacht van niet:

bij belasting op 4 punten:
4 x 88,9 = 355,6 kg

bij belasting op 1 punt:
1 x 214,2 = 214,2 kg

dus als ik die redenering volg mag je wanneer je truss op 4 punten belast wordt er meer gewicht aanhangen dan wanneer je truss op 1 punt belast wordt??

Schiet mij niet af als ik fout ben  :Wink: !

----------


## DeAl

Toch wel en ik zal je niet afschieten  :Smile: 

Dit zijn de wetten van de mechanica.
Hoe verder een kracht van het steun- of scharnierpunt, hoe hoger het (buig)moment. Als je dus een last spreidt over de lengte van een truss, verschuift een deel van de last dichter bij de steunpunten van de truss en zal de totale maximale belastbaarheid toenemen.

Voor de windups maakt het niet uit of de last zich in het midden van de truss bevindt, of deze gelijkmatig verdeeld is. Voor een simpele lichtbrug met driehoek 30 truss zijn dus de statieven de kristische factor...

----------


## dds

Dit is ook mischien kopie van de ALT400, hij lijkt er wel erg veel op ook met de specs. bij new-line verkopen ze hem ook. voor 174.10 euro http://www.new-line.nl/webshop/view.asp?i=14527. Dit is wel erg goedkoop.

----------


## DeAl

Yep, erg goedkoop en het ziet er nog degelijk uit ook.
Maar beetje verontrustend is dat ie blijkbaar niet gekeurd is, noch voorzien van CE markering...

Iemand gebruikservaring met de ST132?

----------


## Airwave

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DeAl_
> 
> 
> Dit zijn de wetten van de mechanica.
> Hoe verder een kracht van het steun- of scharnierpunt, hoe hoger het (buig)moment. Als je dus een last spreidt over de lengte van een truss, verschuift een deel van de last dichter bij de steunpunten van de truss en zal de totale maximale belastbaarheid toenemen.



Maar je truss is toch meer belast als je er meer aanhangt? Het gevaar op barsten is toch groter als er meer aanhangt? Of benik hier ook verkeerd?

----------


## test12

Is hier iemand die de min. hoogte weet (de opbouw hoogte) van de ST132.
Heeft hij één of twee uitschuivende pijpen?

gr. Herman

----------


## DeAl

@Airwave,

Als je meer apparatuur hangt aan een truss, wordt die zwaarder belast, uiteraard. Maar het gaat er om hoe je die last verdeeld over de totale lengte.
Vergelijk het met dun ijs op water: ga er op staan met je beide voeten bij elkaar en je zakt er doorheen, verdeel je gewicht door er op te gaan liggen en je zakt er (hopelijk) niet doorheen...

@test12,

De min. hoogte is 1m75. Als je de poten inklapt, zou de totale lengte dus nog minder moeten zijn.
Er zijn 2 uitschuivende pijpen.

----------


## Devotion

> Is hier iemand die de min. hoogte weet (de opbouw hoogte) van de ST132.
> Heeft hij één of twee uitschuivende pijpen?
> 
> gr. Herman



1 meter 80 is de minimale hoogte
De basis al de poten zijn uitgeklapt is 1 meter 60.
En 2 uitschuivende pijpen.

Foto: Klik hier

----------


## luc2366

"1 meter 80 is de minimale hoogte
De basis al de poten zijn uitgeklapt is 1 meter 60"


...heb je dit nagemeten of uit de catalogus gehaald?

Ik heb deze statieven nl in de verhuur. Je kan de hoogte (en dus ook de breedte van de poten) in 3 stappen instellen!

Ondertussen 4 stuks reeds 4 maanden in de verhuur, naar ieders tevredenheid. 
Ze zijn wel zwaar (ca. 25kg) maar een pak beter dan de Showtecs of Manfrotto's.
Nadeel is wel dat ze geleverd worden ZONDER spigot-adaptor of truss-adaptor (net zoals de Mobil-Tech / Alt-400 trouwens)

----------

